# Her dog is peeing... on HER!



## hannahchristinee (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello, my name is Hannah! I have a really good friend named Lauire. Lauries husband has a 2 year old, male, neutered dog named Taz. Taz has an issue with random peeing. It is not submissive, or a bladder issue (they have been to the vet, so they know.) 
As Lauries friend, I can say that the way she handles the issue isn't exactly "great." She can be overly aggressive, and a bit harsh at times. Taz can just be sitting there, and randomly pee. There seems to be no reason for it. He will pee on Laurie, even when she's being sweet to him and approaching him calmly. Is it possible that Taz just doesn't like Laurie, and that's why he does it? Is he scared of her? 
Is there any reason for it what so ever? If you need additional information, let me know! This is the general idea.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

The only things that come to mind for me are that it is either submissive urination or he has no control-which might mean a trip to the vet?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

For a sensitive dog, a harsh (even if very mild) reaction can seriously affect a dog. These pups can be "frightened" and no matter how gently or softly they're treated by that person the pup will respond in a submissive "please don't hurt me" kind of way which can involve peeing just from being looked at too hard.It doesn't take much for these pups, sometimes just a raised voice is enough to set this behavior. How big is Taz? Size can complicate the issuse as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you, i mean they should get a second opinion.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I suspect this can be associated with bladder problems.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i dont think it has anything to do with "not liking her".

that's what we humans would do, sometimes, if they could. (kidding, i think)


----------

